# einzigartig (pronunciation)



## James Bates

Could a native please tell me how "einzigartig" is pronounced in Standard German? Specifically, is the first "g" pronounced "g", "ch", or "k"? I'm guessing "ch", because that's how it's pronounced in "einzig".


----------



## mustang72

I'd say, a "g" is a "g" in Standard German. There may be differences in dialects but even in my Swiss dialects - which naturally has a lot of "ch" - I cannot recall a form of "ch" neither in "einzig" nor "artig".


----------



## Robocop

James Bates said:


> Could a native please tell me how "einzigartig" is pronounced in Standard German? Specifically, is the first "g" pronounced "g", "ch", or "k"? I'm guessing "ch", because that's how it's pronounced in "einzig".


I am saying this as a Swiss German speaker and I don't think that it makes a difference for German speakers.


----------



## MarX

James Bates said:


> Could a native please tell me how "einzigartig" is pronounced in Standard German? Specifically, is the first "g" pronounced "g", "ch", or "k"? I'm guessing "ch", because that's how it's pronounced in "einzig".


All variations are allowed.

There are people who say "einzichartich", just as there are Germans who say "einzigartig".
You have the liberty to choose.


----------



## Kajjo

The German standard pronunciation is ['einzich artich]. The variation with [g]-sounds is dialectal and not correct. <Reference: Ausspracheduden>

Kajjo


----------



## MarX

Kajjo said:


> The German standard pronunciation is ['einzich artich]. The variation with [g]-sounds is dialectal and not correct. <Reference: Ausspracheduden>
> 
> Kajjo


Apparently it's not standard in whole Germany.


----------



## Robocop

Robocop said:


> I am saying this as a Swiss German speaker and I don't think that it makes a difference for German speakers.



Swiss speakers will pronounce a "g" whatever the rules for standard German are.


----------



## James Bates

Vielen Dank!


----------



## Kajjo

MarX said:


> Apparently it's not standard in whole Germany.


You are wrong. Of course there are regional and dialectal _variation_s, but standard German pronunciation is well defined by the "Ausspracheduden". 

Kajjo


----------



## MarX

Kajjo said:


> You are wrong. Of course there are regional and dialectal _variation_s, but standard German pronunciation is well defined by the "Ausspracheduden".
> 
> Kajjo


Actually I know a considerable number of people from Middle and North of Germany who say einzigartig instead of einzichartich. 
Plus, you hear this pronunciation even in formal, governmental, national broadcast. You should throw Ausspracheduden at them.


----------



## mustang72

Robocop said:


> Swiss speakers will pronounce a "g" whatever the rules for standard German are.


Well, I'll be darned! Ich haette schwoeren koennen, dass man das in Deutschland auch nur als "g" ausspricht.


----------



## EvilWillow

Wörter, die auf -ig enden, werden standardsprachlich mit "-ich" ausgesprochen: König, zwanzig, fertig,... 
In Süddeutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz wird die letzte Silbe oft als "-ik" ausgesprochen. In dieser Region gibt es viele gemeinsame Abweichungen von der "Standardsprache".


----------



## merquiades

Kajjo said:


> The German standard pronunciation is ['einzich artich]. The variation with [g]-sounds is dialectal and not correct. <Reference: Ausspracheduden>
> 
> Kajjo


Servus!  I am resurrecting this topic for a precise question.   Should I pronounce _einzich artich_ and put a pause to pronounce two clear separate words or should I pronounce it together as written?  Vielen dank.


----------



## anahiseri

you have the same debate for words like "Tag", as in "Guten Tag".


----------



## anahiseri

I remember a serious problem I had in Austria over the phone, as the person speaking to me did not understand my pronunciation of "Burgring" (I said _Burchring_ instead of Austrian _Burkring). _ I couldn't understand that she didn't know such and important street in Vienna!


----------



## Frank78

merquiades said:


> Servus!  I am resurrecting this topic for a precise question.   Should I pronounce _einzich artich_ and put a pause to pronounce two clear separate words or should I pronounce it together as written?  Vielen dank.



As one word I'd say, "ein-zig-ar-tig" The pause between the syllables is about the same, the second might be a tiny bit longer but not as long as if we had two words.

You can listen to the word here.


----------



## berndf

Frank78 said:


> As one word I'd say, "ein-zig-ar-tig" The pause between the syllables is about the same, the second might be a tiny bit longer but not as long as if we had two words.
> 
> You can listen to the word here.


I agree, as one word. This is how I say it: _Einzichaatich_.

EDIT: With primary stress on the first syllable and secondary stress on the third syllable.


----------



## Kajjo

merquiades said:


> Should I pronounce _einzich artich_ and put a pause to pronounce two clear separate words or should I pronounce it together as written?


It is one word with four syllables. The pause between 2 und 3 is slightly longer due to the secondary stress on 3. But is is one word, so no long pause like between separate words.


Frank78 said:


> You can listen to the word here.





anahiseri said:


> you have the same debate for words like "Tag", as in "Guten Tag".


No, you don't. "Tag" is pronounced with [k], no debate necessary. 

There are Northern German accents that pronounce -ch, but that is clearly not standard -- in fact, this is one of the few non-standard variations that slip into my own pronunciation in colloquial everyday speech. But I don't debate it, since the situation is absolutely clear. Like it is with -ig = -ich, too.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> You are wrong. Of course there are regional and dialectal _variation_s, but standard German pronunciation is well defined by the "Ausspracheduden".
> 
> Kajjo


This should be:  "One of the Standard pronunciations".

Siehe auch: Aussprache der deutschen Sprache – Wikipedia

Der Online-Duden gibt im Tonbeispiel an: "einzichartich".

Duden-Aussprache: einzigartig (Link durch Bernd genehmigt).

Direkt: https://cdn.duden.de/_media_/audio/ID4139264_489445964.mp3


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> This should be: One of the Standard pronunciations".


No, for me there is only the Duden standard pronunciation. It makes absolutely no sense to define dialectal pronunciations as alternative standards. But as always: Do as you wish. For me the situation is clear beyond any doubt.

If we teach pronunciation to German learners, they will have a gross disadvantage if they should believe an alternative pronunciation to be equally accepted. It is clearly not. If you want to have good marks in a German examination, you need to pronounce the words properly according to Duden standard.


----------



## Hutschi

merquiades said:


> Servus!  I am resurrecting this topic for a precise question.   Should I pronounce _einzich artich_ and put a pause to pronounce two clear separate words or should I pronounce it together as written?  Vielen dank.


There is a glottal stop in front of "artig", so you will usually hear two words. In German it is considered as one word.
See the Duden example.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> There is a glottal stop in front of "artig", so you will usually hear two words.


It is easily possible to distinguish two separate words and compound word. The glottal stop occurs before onset vowels, even in prefixed or compound words (_be?arbeiten, Sonnen?aufgang_), but these words do not sound like two words (_be arbeiten; Sonnen Aufgang_).

You lead the thread opener astray if you claim it sounds like two words. They're not. But yes, they have a glottal stop and in this case eben a slight pause, but as strong as in two separate words.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> No, for me there is only the Duden standard pronunciation.


In my opinion, Duden is at times a bit over-selective in the sense that a missing mentioning of a variant cannot be construed as it being non-standard. They list variations in their corpus examples but fail to include them in their definitions like e.g. in the definition of _Mieter =  männliche Person, die etwas gemietet__ hat_ they omit the undoubtedly equally standard use as gender neutral term, especially in the plural form.

In this particular case, I agree with you that _einzichartich _is the preferred pronunciation in the standard register. But I find it difficult to ignore the fact that many educated speakers consider _einzikartich_ or to a lesser extent even _einzikartik _as completely inconspicuous in speech contexts that warrant use of the standard register.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> They list variations in their corpus examples but fail to include them in their definitions


That's true.



berndf said:


> _einzichartich _is the preferred pronunciation in the standard register


 Yes.



berndf said:


> But I find it difficult to ignore the fact that many educated speakers consider _einzikartich_ or to a lesser extent even _einzikartik _as completely inconspicuous in speech contexts that warrant use of the standard register.


I don't ignore this fact of how Southern speakers feel, but I don't teach it as standard or standard variation.  If I teach German learners, I teach them proper standard pronunciation as Goethe Institut, Duden oder others do, too.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> but I don't teach it as standard or standard variation


Maybe you should but that isn't really the point. In teaching a foreign language you often on purpose ignore certain variations because it would be more confusing then helpful to discuss all the variations and therefore stick to teaching the preferred variants only.

But the needs of a foreign language teacher is only one perspective why readers would take interest in our discussion in this forum and they should not dominate all the other perspectives. We agree on by earlier statement "_einzichartich _is the preferred pronunciation in the standard register". And I would suggest to leave it at that. It avoids discussions leading essentially nowhere.


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> No, you don't. "Tag" is pronounced with [k], no debate necessary.





anahiseri said:


> "Burgring"  (I said _Burchring_ instead of Austrian _Burkring)_


The same applies for "Burg" - it's pronounced with [k]


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> The same applies for "Burg" - it's pronounced with [k]


Indeed. Another one of Hamburg's specialties... as is "genug"...

Hamburg [ˈhambʊɐ̯k] (standard) > [ˈhambʊɪ̯c] (Hamburgisch)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe eine Quelle gefunden, die die Regeln für "ig" für Deutschlernende drastisch vereinfacht:

Augustin Ulrich Nebert Martin-Luther-Universität Halle-Wittenberg Seminar für Sprechwissenschaft und Phonetik _*Das einzIGartIGe „IG“:*_


http://www.sprechatelier.de/fileadmin/user_upload/pdf/NebertDasEinzIGartIGeIG.pdf


> 3. Standard
> Für die Anwendung im Fremdsprachenunterricht empfiehlt sich der in der Fachliteratur beschriebene Standard: [ç] wird realisiert, wenn  „im Silbenauslaut steht, unabhängig davon, ob noch weitere Konsonanten folgen“



It will be spoken as "ch" ([ç] ) if it is at the end of a syllable indipendent on optionally following consonants.

Is this rule part of general standard, too? (I mean: does it always produce correct pronunciation?)


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Is this rulepart of general standard, too? (I mean: does it always produce correct pronunciation?)


Nein, leider nicht.

Wörter wie _Königreich. königlich _oder _womöglich, lediglich, ewiglich _werden mit -ik (-ig) gesprochen. Ich sehe das aber nicht als entscheidendes Problem an, sondern eher als Ausnahmen, die notfalls für Sprachlernende verzichtbar sind. Aber die Kumulation von -ch- wird von hochdeutschen Muttersprachlern intuitiv vermieden. Ich habe das als Kind nie bewusst gelernt und dennoch immer richtig gesprochen. 

Umgekehrt sprechen ja auch die meisten süddeutschen Sprecher _Ewigkeit_ als "Ewichkeit" aus, weil hier die Kumulation von k-k vermieden wird. Eines der Wörter, bei dem sich fast alle einig sind, wenn sie es spontan sprechen.

Zurück zu deiner Frage: Wenn man generell -ig als -ich realisiert, dann ist das wohl ausreichend für Sprachlernende. In diesem Sinne stimme ich dem Artikel zu. Allerdings werden ihnen dann wohl doch irgendwann Wörter wie _womöglich/lediglich/ewiglich _auffallen.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Wörter wie _Königreich. königlich _oder _womöglich, lediglich, ewiglich _werden mit -ik (-ig) gesprochen. Ich sehe das aber nicht als entscheidendes Problem an, sondern eher als Ausnahmen, die notfalls für Sprachlernende verzichtbar sind. Aber die Kumulation von -ch- wird von hochdeutschen Muttersprachlern intuitiv vermieden. Ich habe das als Kind nie bewusst gelernt und dennoch immer richtig gesprochen.
> 
> Umgekehrt sprechen ja auch die meisten süddeutschen Sprecher _Ewigkeit_ als "Ewichkeit" aus, weil hier die Kumulation von k-k vermieden wird. Eines der Wörter, bei dem sich fast alle einig sind, wenn sie es spontan sprechen.


Du vermischt hier nicht ganz korrekt alles, was südlich des norddeutschen Sprachraums ist, zu "süddeutsch". Die Rückverhärtung von [ɣ] (oder mit Palatalisierung [ʝ]~[j]) zu [g] bzw. nach Auslautverhärtung von [x] (oder mit Palatalisierung [ç]) zu [k] b ist nur *oberdeutsch*. Im *Mitteldeutschen *ist diese Rückverhärtung nicht nativ. Darum spricht man dort (nicht überall aber in weiten Teilen) _Wagen_ wie _Waren_, _ganz _wie _janz_, _Tag_ wie _Tach_ und _König_ wie _Könisch_ (_sch_ statt _ch_ wegen der [ç]-[ʃ] Verschmelzung in vielen mitteldeutschen Dialekten).

Im Norden ist weder das eine noch das andere vollkommen nativ und die Sprache dort ist eine Mischung aus den Aussprachen, die hochdeutscher (Siebs'scher) Literatursprache und alten niederdeutschen Formen entsprechen, mit unterschiedlichen Mischungsverhältnissen, je nach dem, wie viel Lokalkolorit man in die Aussprache legt.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Du vermischt hier nicht ganz korrekt alles, was südlich des norddeutschen Sprachraum ist, zu "süddeutsch".


Das vergiss halt "süddeutsch". Ich wollte nicht schon wieder dialektal schreiben, weil Hutschi das immer ärgert.

Aber inhaltlich habe ich die standardsprachliche Lautung korrekt wiedergegeben. Für falsche Aussprache bin ich kein Experte, das sollen gerne andere übernehmen. Ich bleibe da bei meinen Leisten, nämlich wie es korrekt gesprochen wird.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das vergiss halt "süddeutsch". Ich wollte nicht schon wieder dialektal schreiben, weil Hutschi das immer ärgert.


Dann sind wir uns ja einig. Zumindest wenn man _standardsprachlich_ als _standardsprachlich präferiert_ versteht.


----------



## Hutschi

Nochmal zu Definitionen

Quelle:
Fremdsprache
Deutsch
Plurizentrik im
Deutschunterricht
Zeitschrift für die Praxis des Deutschunterrichts
https://www.bimm.at/themenplattform...ch37200705pdagogischehochschulesteiermark.pdf




> Die deutsche Standardsprache ist ein abstraktes Konstrukt.
> *2. Konkret realisiert ist die deutsche Standardsprache plurizentrisch, d.h. es gibt
> mehrere Standardvarietäten, nämlich deutschländisches, österreichisches und
> Schweizer Standarddeutsch.*
> ...
> 4. Die nationalen Varietäten unterscheiden sich durch die nationalen Varianten. Das
> sind Austriazismen, Helvetismen und Teutonismen (Deutschlandismen).
> 5. Nationale Varianten finden sich *auf allen sprachlichen Ebenen (d.h. Aussprache,*
> Orthographie, Morphologie, Wortschatz, Syntax, Pragmatik).
> *6. Nationale Varianten sind per definitionem standardsprachlich.*
> ...
> 10. Grundsätzlich sind jedoch nationale Varietäten und ihre Varianten gleichwertig




----
Wenn deutsche Standardssprache im Deutschunterricht gelerht wird, gibt es mehrere Varianten.

Von falscher Aussprache in den Varianten kann man da nicht reden.

Innerhalb der Bundesrepublik gibt es mehrere regionale Standards, aber auch mehrere Firmenstandards, z.B. in Zeitschriften, im Rundfunk und im Fernsehen.

All diese sind erstmal nicht falsch.


Wir sollten Aussprachevarianten als gleichwertig anerkennen.

Für bestimmte Zwecke gibt es unterschiedliche Standards.
Die Bühnenaussprache von Sieb (die heute kaum noch verwendet wird) ist zum Beispiel ein anderer Standard als die Standardlautung im Duden. Der Duden gibt Regeln an, zusätzlich eine Reihe von Beispielen.
Ich weigere mich, anzuerkennen, dass vom Duden abweichende Aussprache falsch ist.

*Quelle: Duden: Aussprachewörterbuch:*
Das Duden-Aussprachewörterbuch (7. Auflage) sagt:


> Letztlich ist aber die Existenz einer einheitlichen Standardlautung, die einen Ausgleich zwischen Schriftnähe und ungezwungenem Sprechen darstellt, eine Idealvorstellung, denn das Deutsche ist eine polyzentrische Sprache mit unterschiedlichen nationalen (Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz) und großregionalen Aussprachevarianten, und auch diese werden in dieser Neubearbeitung dokumentiert.





> Die regionalen Großvarianten hingegen bilden eine Art Gebrauchsstandard, der z. B. durchaus in Schulen genutzt wird. Zur Kommunikationsfähigkeit gehört auch die Fertigkeit, die eigene Aussprache adressatengerecht zu variieren.


Auch die Existenz von Gebrauchsstandards erkennt der Duden an. Dazu kommen regionale Gebrauchsstandards.

Diese sind keinesfalls falsch oder minderwertig. Es hängt eben auch vom Adressaten ab.


----------



## merquiades

Hutschi said:


> There is a glottal stop in front of "artig", so you will usually hear two words. In German it is considered as one word.
> See the Duden example.





Kajjo said:


> It is easily possible to distinguish two separate words and compound word. The glottal stop occurs before onset vowels, even in prefixed or compound words (_be?arbeiten, Sonnen?aufgang_), but these words do not sound like two words (_be arbeiten; Sonnen Aufgang_).
> 
> You lead the thread opener astray if you claim it sounds like two words. They're not. But yes, they have a glottal stop and in this case eben a slight pause, but as strong as in two separate words.


I think I understand now.  The examples of _be-arbeiten_ and _Sonnen-aufgang_ are clear.  _Einzig-artig i_s the same.
I knew that_ einzig_ and _artig_ are both words in their own right, so I wasn't sure how much they collapse together when they become the compound adjective meaning unique.   In my mind if it became just one word the pronunciation would have to be _ ein-zi-gar-tich_
Glottal stop is what I meant by pause.   I had forgotten that term.  Obviously the glottal stop is enough for the _-ig_  in _einzig_ to be treated as if it were at the end of a word and be prounounced _-ich_.
I feel it's in between two words and one fused word, but anyway the pronunciation_ einzich-artich_  is clear to me.
Thanks again.


----------

